# Need advice on TT or popup Purchase



## Beakbuster (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks in advance to the 2cool brain trust-

I'm looking into investing in a small to medium size trailer and need feed back on the popup and 20' and under TT group.

I have a family of 4. Two boys ages 8 and 3 and my wife and I are considering upgrading from the tent world and need to see what fits us best. My TV is a full size F150 and I would be comfortable towing up to 8k pounds but the lighter the better.

I am leaning towards a popup due to simplicity and the fact most trips are 5'days or less. The ease of use and capability of storing in my garage are great motivators for me. BUT... Mama wants a potty etc... 

So here's the delima- budget is about 4K to 8k and based on my initial look into classifieds I'm a bit at a loss as to what would be the best investment. I would use it for hunting as I travel to NM and Colorado for Elk and would like to use it during peak fly fishing times. The wife and kids would like trips to Padre island and the various camping destinations within 250 miles of Houston. 

So I'm certain many have been in similar situations and I would like to hear what your thoughts are outside of the obvious. We would use this unit for a few years and upgrade if it seems like we are getting the use from it etc... 

:texasflag


----------



## OG Donkey (Aug 22, 2007)

I have a 14' Jayco Eagle SO (slide out) pop up-- It has 2 king beds, ac, dual axle, shower, toilet, sink, fridge...It is about 28' when opened up...You won't find 2 king beds in a TT.

Downside, you have to pop it up and down....Takes me about 10 mins to get it all set up...

I prefer the inside cassette potty because you don't need full hookups to use it and it's easily drained....BIG step up from a tent.

Lemme know if ya have any questions...I've been where you are before and done a lot of research...


----------



## OG Donkey (Aug 22, 2007)

I have 2 kids too...a 3 yr old and 18 month old.


----------



## atexan (Jun 26, 2014)

In 2012 we went from tent to used pop-up. Last June I dumped the PU for a TT. If I had to do it again i would have skipped right to the TT.

Pop-up Pros
Small / cheap / tow with light truck / easy to store

Pop-up Cons
Small / no shower / can't put away wet / not good for winter / not allowed in nicer RV parks

Buy it once in my opinion.


----------



## od (Mar 20, 2009)

I would skip the pop up. We had the top of the line Coleman with two king beds toilet, shower, AC, stove and fridge but could not take this Texas heat. would not cool enough to be comfortable during the day in July on So. Padre. Would go with the best TT your money can get you. Slide out is a plus. Good luck.


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

As long as you're asking...the travel trailer is the way to go. If you are going to do any camping in Texas, you NEED (MUST HAVE) air conditioning. If you get much bigger than a 24' trailer, get 2 (15K BTU) air conditioners. Most (not some) RV parks don't allow tents or any type of canvas "campers." If you are going to step up from a tent, usually the most desirable feature is a bathroom (preventing that late night walk through the campground to the bathroom). No matter how fancy the porta-potty is, it is too close to "stuff." With a travel trailer you hook up some hoses and you don't have to touch anything. 

There have been few occasions outdoors that top the moment on our last tent camping trip when the wife said - "We need a camper." Since you asked for my opinion, an RV is the only way to camp. Unless you can afford a Class A Motor Coach, a travel trailer is your best option. If you like it, you will upgrade to a fifth wheel in a few years.


----------



## KingTut (May 19, 2005)

I did the pop up thing too. Kids loved it until the heat of summer and no amount of shade trees would help. It never cooled down until the sun went down.


----------



## choppercop (Aug 27, 2010)

We started out tent camping when our daughter was just a year old. Camping in Texas with no air conditioning, on an air mattress, with a 1 year old isn't fun. We upgraded from the tent to a Coleman popup that had the front trunk for storage. We always had it packed and ready to go. With the size of the popup, we were able to store it in the garage and could be on our way out of town quickly on a whim. We were able to tow it with our Dodge mini van without a problem. We probably camped in almost all of the Texas State Parks in the 9 years we had the popup. It did get warm during the day, but we spent very little time in the camper during the day time hours. It would freeze you out after the sun went down. In reality, we always looked for camp sites that offered shade, as long as the camper was out of the direct sunlight, it never was too hot. Before we sold the popup, we had upgraded our tow vehicle to a Ford Expedition.

Our family truly enjoyed camping so we decided to upgrade the popup to a hard side T.T. We ended up buying a 28 foot Outback camper with two slide outs. When we bought, we were told that our Expedition would have no problems towing the new trailer, as the weight was within the tow rating of the vehicle. Since the TT was so much larger than the popup, we had to find a storage facility as there was no way to store it at our house. After our first camping trip, we quickly decided that the Expedition really was too small to tow the new TT. Bring on the new diesel Excursion. So, now we had to pay for the new camper, pay to store it, and had to buy a new tow vehicle. If we wanted to go camping, I had to go the day before to the storage lot to get the TT and bring it home so we could get ready to leave the next day. I think we kept the Outback for only 2 years. Camping had now become a chore and when diesel was up over $4.50/gallon and your vehicle had a 48 gallon tank, camping wasn't only a chore, it was expensive.

Our daughter is now 23 and we all still sit around and wish we had kept the popup.


----------



## OG Donkey (Aug 22, 2007)

Good dscssion here...all things to think about. We use our pop up to sleep in and have a few of the other conveniences over the tent....I already have a nice home, don't really need all that (and the upkeep) on wheels. Sometimes, in my view, less can be more.


----------



## Del Magic (Mar 19, 2008)

First of all, I would look into a bunkhouse floor plan, maybe in the 21' range. That will give maximum sleeping quarters for the length. I hunt in New Mexico as well, you do not want to pull a huge travel trailer all the way over there at 9-10 mpg and then navigate those forest roads. Don't let the salesman convince you to buy a bigger trailer because it's still within your tow rating. I had a 2006 prowler 25 foot with a slide that came in about 5500 pounds. My 2012 ecoboost f150 had no issue with power, but even with the load leveling hitches and sway bar it was kind of squirlly in a wind. I'll be looking at something around 21' next time I buy. Much easier for a 1/2 ton to drag around and less problems in the back country.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I would be looking at the shortest tandem axle trailer I could find. 
There is sorta a breakover point where the highly advertised light trailer is nothing but junk. I would sacrifice a few pounds to get a better built trailer, whatever that is. 
I would take everything the RV salesman says with a big dose of salt.


----------



## mavrik (Mar 10, 2010)

Skipped to a TT also. I can stop any where and cook lunch or use the bathroom. We bought an 18' tandem axle trailer. Worked out great, but now we're looking at selling it and buying a motor home. We are retired and travel a lot. Wife doesn't like to pull the trailer.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

choppercop said:


> We started out tent camping when our daughter was just a year old. Camping in Texas with no air conditioning, on an air mattress, with a 1 year old isn't fun. We upgraded from the tent to a Coleman popup that had the front trunk for storage. We always had it packed and ready to go. With the size of the popup, we were able to store it in the garage and could be on our way out of town quickly on a whim. We were able to tow it with our Dodge mini van without a problem. We probably camped in almost all of the Texas State Parks in the 9 years we had the popup. It did get warm during the day, but we spent very little time in the camper during the day time hours. It would freeze you out after the sun went down. In reality, we always looked for camp sites that offered shade, as long as the camper was out of the direct sunlight, it never was too hot. Before we sold the popup, we had upgraded our tow vehicle to a Ford Expedition.
> 
> Our family truly enjoyed camping so we decided to upgrade the popup to a hard side T.T. We ended up buying a 28 foot Outback camper with two slide outs. When we bought, we were told that our Expedition would have no problems towing the new trailer, as the weight was within the tow rating of the vehicle. Since the TT was so much larger than the popup, we had to find a storage facility as there was no way to store it at our house. After our first camping trip, we quickly decided that the Expedition really was too small to tow the new TT. Bring on the new diesel Excursion. So, now we had to pay for the new camper, pay to store it, and had to buy a new tow vehicle. If we wanted to go camping, I had to go the day before to the storage lot to get the TT and bring it home so we could get ready to leave the next day. I think we kept the Outback for only 2 years. Camping had now become a chore and when diesel was up over $4.50/gallon and your vehicle had a 48 gallon tank, camping wasn't only a chore, it was expensive.
> 
> Our daughter is now 23 and we all still sit around and wish we had kept the popup.


X2

I went from tent to popup to TT and just sold the TT after having it for five years. I wish I had stayed with the popup for all the reasons you noted above. 
After getting the 28' TT I found the 1/2 ton gasser truck inadequate and had to get an F250 to tow it. 
Maintenance on the popup was practically nothing compared to the TT. The rubber roof on the TT is the weak point. Past eight years of age it is time to put on the Liquid Rubber as preventive maintenance every four years. 
I am just so glad to get rid of the TT.

The TT is only worth it if I camp for weeks at a time and more than five times a year, otherwise it is nothing but more maintenance and cost to park it. 
If I ever get a TT again, I'd find one with aluminum roof, which is very rare. Rubber roof is not built for parking outside under the sun year round.

In short, unless I have a covered parking at home to park a TT it is not worth it to have one.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Travel trailer is the only way to go if you dont mind paying rent on your investment(travel trailer) hotels are far better but if you must camp then pay for a rental TT. Or just sweat it out in a tent.


----------



## texasair (May 22, 2004)

I have been told that the new trailers with the sheet membrane roofs are good for only a few years if continuously stored out side and about 8-10 years even if stored inside. Roof replacement is a tedious and expensive maintenance item on these trailers. We recently were looking at trailers that were over 5 or 6 years old or older and most of them had roof problems if you looked close enough, or had a good nose to sniff for that mildew smell.

Are there trailers that have other than this type of roof, I know airstream is all aluminum and casita is all fibreglass, are there any others?


----------



## KEGLEG (Jan 15, 2012)

I've got one for sale at the bottom of your budget with cassette toilet and shower along with outside shower. Rack on front for equipment. 
I've had it on beach for primitive camping with generator for the ac and I've had it at Rv park with full hookups. Let me know if you have any questions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

Are there trailers that have other than this type of roof, I know airstream is all aluminum and casita is all fibreglass, are there any others?[/QUOTE]

Oliver is a high end fiberglass TT. I think Scamp may be similar. I am looking at Casita's as my BIL has one for several years.

Joe


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

I twice saw trailers with all aluminum body and roof. They looked like the type that you use for hauling and had been customized. My former next door neighbor bought a utility cargo trailer with all aluminum body. He converted that into a hotel, which he used for work in oil field. That is one trailer which would not leak and be able to withstand the weather. He did all the build up himself and said the entire trailer cost him under 10K brand new. 
The Airstream is very nice but is also very very expensive and its floor plans are not that great. The Casita is too small and I don't know how well fiberglass hold up against heat and weather in Texas.


----------

